# motor fifie Wildora



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Have just been asked for info on an ex-fishing boat called Wildora, but I know nothing on it. Its a 40-45 foot motor fifie, beleived to have been built in the Banff area in the late 1920s. Later ended up on the English South coast, and was used in the Dunkirk evacuations. Is now lying at Sunderland with a maritime trust.
Does anyone have any info on the boat. Curiously, does not appear in the Olsens that I have, so was probably below 15 tons.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

If you go to the Little ships of Dunkirk website
http://www.adls.org.uk/
Click on the tab for the List of ships.
When loaded click on "W" and then click on Willdora
and you will get the details ....
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

More info at
http://www.nhsc.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/1858


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for that, Treeve. (Thumb) Seems that it's Willdora with 2 l's, and that the boat was 55 foot, built 1901, and probably at St Monans rather than Banff. Don't know why it's not in Olsens, unless there was a change of name at some point.
Anyone else shed any light on this boat? Or can anyone supply a registration number from some time?


----------

